# ISO: Smoked Texas Sausage recipe



## sicklyscott (May 4, 2009)

Hi Everyone - 

I'm looking to make some fresh sausage in a few weeks to plop on my smoker for "PigFest" (our annual BBQ).  Does anyone have any recipes?  Anyone have any experience making sausage from scratch?

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 4, 2009)

I've never used THESE people's sausage seasonings, but I'm sure they would be good. Maybe use it as a base...tweak it like you like...Also, check with a local Butcher supply. They sometimes sell sausage seasonings. HTH


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 6, 2009)

Smoked "Texas" sausages run the gamut of German sausages ... wieners, hot links, wursts, kielbasas, etc. The can be made from beef, pork, beef and pork, venison, pork and venison, beef and venison, etc. They are usually smoked with hickory, mesquite or pecan although some will use some apple or other fruit woods. I had an uncle that used to make pecan smoked cheddar-venison sausage.

So - what did you have in mind when you said Texas Smoked Sausage?


----------



## sicklyscott (May 6, 2009)

Too many options there Michael....

I think what I was looking for was a pork or pork/beef sausage.  I've seen "texas smoked sausage" on the Food Network time and time again but I have yet to find a recipe that blatantly says "Hey I'm Texas, cook me!".  I was hoping someone here might be able to share a good recipe that they've tried before.  It seems like you know what you're talking about Michael, any luck you'd have one?


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 6, 2009)

Here is one good site you might check out The Spicy Sausage - it has a bunch of recipes and instructions for making sausage if you have never done it before. Check out their Tex's Hot Sausage recipe ... it might be what you are looking for ... pork, beer and spicy. 

One thing to give a little of that "what people think is authentic Texas flavor" to your sausage when you smoke it would be to use mesquite wood. 

Hope this helps some.


----------



## sicklyscott (Jul 9, 2009)

I cross-posted this in I believe the Pork forum here and got a suggestion for Bigwheels Texas Hotlinks, after searching that I found the "updated" version that had all pork (no beef) and beer instead of water, it was excellent!


----------

